# butter churn plans instru



## crowbear (Feb 4, 2009)

I'M A Newbe Here I Hope I'm At Correct Place If Not Someone Please Infore me Please But I Would Like A Plan Or U May Call It Blueprint Og A Old Timy Butter Churn I'd Like To See If I Could Make One Thanks Dwight Price= Crow Bear  I' Looking Hard LOL !


HELP !


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

I personally don't know where you would find a plan. The best advise I can give you is to do a Google search and see what you can find. Good luck in your search.


----------



## WDChew (Aug 31, 2007)

You might get some visual ideas doing a history search on Louisville Slugger bat company. (I haven't tried this, so I don't know what Google will show.)
They started out in business in the 1800's making butter churns, and by chance a ball player needed a bat, so they turned him one ... and the rest is history.

They have pics and samples in their museum.


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I recommend a road trip to a few antique dealers with a camera and a tape measure.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

You might find some place where they do demonstrations of old techniques. I know Silver Dollar City in Branson, MO has a bucket maker who would probably know about butter churns (but not worth the ticket just to get in...) And then there is the Ozark Folk Center in Mountain View, AR that has similar demonstrations at a lot better price. Colonial Williamsburg... I'm sure there are others. But as recommended, a trip with a camera and tape to an antique shop would help as well.

OK... I just checked your location... there should be PLENTY of places in your area that do those demonstrations.


----------

